# The reason why my wagon was never returned to me...



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

View attachment 1541
View attachment 1542


...so this is why my wagon never made it home after I had loaned it out to a friend. It could have been much worse, the Fire Department managed to contain the fire to 3 acres or so. 
If anyone else out there doubts me when I say "bottom exhaust has no place in a hay field" here's your sign...
But no one was hurt, and the only damage was my favorite wagon and four new 11L 15s... ohhh well


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow... that sux!!! I am sorry for your loss. I think of all the wagon loads our ford eight n pulled and raked it is a wonder we didn't burn


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Sorry to see that, it hurts just looking at it! You're sure not going to be able to patch the tires, but can you salvage much of it?


----------

